
Supercharging Android Apps with TensorFlow (Google's Open Source ML Library) - jalammar
https://jalammar.github.io/Supercharging-android-apps-using-tensorflow/
======
yazin
Great post Jihad! I like the original photo examples you share .. but also
your outside-in approach (describing the different bits in a clear, but
concise way).

I've been doing the ML course on Coursera, and have been meaning to get my
hands dirty with Tensorflow .. your breakdown sure helps!

Yaay for first post .. Keep them coming!

~~~
jalammar
Thanks, man! Glad to see you enjoyed it! I'm going through the course as well!
The Python route is certainly the easiest to get your hands dirty with
TensorFlow, I must say.

------
jalammar
Hi HN. OP here. Long time lurker. My first tech blog post. I basically tried
here to clarify the Android app example that was bundled with the TensorFlow
repo. Hope someone finds it useful.

